# Slate + Ash Auras - Walkthrough / Review



## will_m (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## brett (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice review Will


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jul 2, 2018)

Auras is looking really nice, but the two highly priced "sold out" "limited release" libraries on S+A's site seem like a contrived way to boost the pedigree and hype of Auras. Keeping them "sold out" is to be frank, pretentious and divisive, so it ultimately turned me off buying Auras...


----------



## mouse (Jul 3, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Auras is looking really nice, but the two highly priced "sold out" "limited release" libraries on S+A's site seem like a contrived way to boost the pedigree and hype of Auras. Keeping them "sold out" is to be frank, pretentious and divisive, so it ultimately turned me off buying Auras...



I think they were custom libraries for composers for bigger films like Annihilation etc so can't be sold any more. I like that they show them to be honest


----------



## slateandash (Jul 5, 2018)

mouse said:


> I think they were custom libraries for composers for bigger films like Annihilation etc so can't be sold any more. I like that they show them to be honest



Cheers! These weren't the custom libraries, they were limited edition libraries (of around 30 copies) that we produced. They were specifically offered to composers we respected and admired the work of. 

Custom work doesn't necessarily take the form of a library. It can do sometimes, but is often a mixture or live recordings, Kontakt instruments or channel strips of various set ups. 

We included the limited edition mostly because we wanted the website to be pretty, as I put quite a lot of work into making the art etc 



Cory Pelizzari said:


> Auras is looking really nice, but the two highly priced "sold out" "limited release" libraries on S+A's site seem like a contrived way to boost the pedigree and hype of Auras. Keeping them "sold out" is to be frank, pretentious and divisive, so it ultimately turned me off buying Auras...



It’s a shame if it puts someone off but you just gotta do your thing hey!


----------



## will_m (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks for watching guys, just a quick follow up post now I've had a bit more time with Auras. I think I'd summarise as follows:

Pros:

-Excellent sound sources and presets, there is some really unique stuff here that I'm not getting anywhere else.

-Easy to customise and make it your own, the auras can be taken apart by layer and the 'colours' section lets you delve even further with just the sound sources.

-The level of expression capable with the ROLI is wonderful, taking the sounds from very good pads and textures to fully playable instruments.

Cons:

- Some of the patches use a decent amount of CPU and a few are relatively high on RAM (100's of mb). I'm guessing this is due to the extensive scripting. Wasn't an issue for my system but those on low powered laptops etc might need to go easy.

- The UI is very pretty and clean looking but a lot of the controls are quite small, especially on hi-res monitors. Would be great to see more of the space used.

- The library caters to a fairly specific sound and mood but would love a bit more variety, for example some more aggressive or dissonant sounds.

Overall: Really digging this library and the concept behind it, it convinced me to buy a ROLI and I'm glad I did. I'm finding I'm using this a lot on my new tracks, I tend to program a lot more than play in parts but this is so much fun to play I'm finding myself programming less. Here's hoping there will be more MPE style libraries in the future. Would also love to see these libraries made available for ROLI's equator player.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 6, 2018)

will_m said:


> I'm guessing this is due to the extensive scripting.



It'll likely be more due to the number of groups used and amount of modulators and group FX in the instrument. Or possibly also long samples that are fully loaded into RAM (no DFD).


----------



## will_m (Jul 6, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It'll likely be more due to the number of groups used and amount of modulators and group FX in the instrument. Or possibly also long samples that are fully loaded into RAM (no DFD).



Ah cool, I defer to your superior knowledge here mate.


----------

